# Smoking



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

My wife got me a Smokehouse Little Chief Smoker for Christmas. Does anyone have any experience using this particular smoker? I am hoping to use it for fish and other meats, such as ribs, chicken, etc. I have read that the smoker may not heat up enough for some of the meats, but should be OK for the fish. 

Any input on this smoker would be appreciated.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have one that I bought many years ago when I was in college. It's great for cheese, jerky, and fish. But it doesn't produce enough heat to cook BBQ (ribs, brisket, pulled pork, chicken, etc). I've made a lot of jerky in miine.

It's a fun smoker, enjoy! If you need some recipes and marinades, they should have come with it. If not, let me know and I'll post some.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

During the winter they will cold smoke, imparting adequate smoke flavor in your meat or sausages, but it's best to finish the meat off in the oven to save time and electricty costs.

Try using the search engine on this site. Just type in a keywork like "smoked" or "cured" or "pulled pork" etc. There's lots of good posts here.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the Little Chief and as others have said... it does not produce enough heat to cook. It does a great job of getting the smoke flavor though, you just need to finish cooking in the oven.


----------

